# Manta Ray Juice Lab - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (12/5/21)

​*
GOLD DIGGER*
*(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“Café style juice with churro, java and lashings of delicate caramel.”

*VG/PG: * Unstated
*Nic:* 25mg Nic Salts

*My comments: *

Unfortunately this juice is nothing like the flavour description. It is tasteless, insipid, bland and an utter waste of a coil.

It is so devoid of flavour that I tested it in two different pod devices, just in case there was something amiss with the first one.

@Mantarayvape, it saddens me to say this when you have just launched your first juice range, but it is what it is.

*Would I buy this juice again:* No

Mod: Univapo Miso
Coil: 1.2ohm
Watts: 15W

and

Mod: Smok Nord 2
Coil: 1.4ohm
Watts: 15W

*Coffee Review #182*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (12/5/21)

Ah man, what a pity

Thanks for the info @Hooked 
I feel bad because I originally alerted you to this juice...

@Mantarayvape - Hooked has tried more coffee juices than anyone I know
Don't take her feedback badly - maybe you can use it to improve 

Would be keen to hear what others think too because taste can be very subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/5/21)

Silver said:


> Ah man, what a pity
> 
> Thanks for the info @Hooked
> I feel bad because I originally alerted you to this juice...
> ...



Don't feel bad @Silver. I appreciate the fact that you told me about it, as I am always prepared to try another coffee!! 

I agree that it would be great if other people could also review this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

